# My new Cemetery Columns...



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

I made these from some foamboard, 1x, fleck paint and a few misc props I had lying around. They were fairly easy to make with one of the tutorials here on the forum...Hope you likey...


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh, I do! How tall are they?


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Their just over 6ft tall! They are extremely light and easy to move. There is no backs to them so I can go inside them and stake them to the ground in the event of wind.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Those came out awesome!! Very realistic, great job!:jol:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## mattt1977 (Sep 17, 2009)

Too cool, they look great, I really like the column with the skull in the hood....


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree with everyone else, great stone appearance, and the skulls are excellent details!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!!! looks great!!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Awesome job!!! Great looking columns.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The faces and stone details are great on these.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I really like those melty! Great job. Love the skulls!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

SUH-WEET! Great work. Someday I would like to build some, but I'm still working on getting the wife to give up her garage spot.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I love 'em. Nice job with the cracks and ageing.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good job, and nice detail work on the columns.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looking good.. love the skulls in the faces of the columns


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice work. Would like to see some pics with the lighting on the front of the stones to show the details. Excellent paint job.


----------

